# what's your internet speed ??



## kcvet

find out here: 

http://www.speedtest.net/

 got a new modem today from TWC that really put it on steroids

what's yours?? find out. do it at least twice to get the best numbers. mine


----------



## squerly

Here's what I live with.


----------



## kcvet

squerly said:


> Here's what I live with.



ive seen worse. but its all about the modem and ISP. also run it more than once and get the best speed. it can be and was worse

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsNaR6FRuO0"]The Sound of dial-up Internet - YouTube[/ame]

​


----------



## Doc

Damn.   Take a pic of that modem.  I have to talk to them.   I'm in the sticks, and it's evening so more competition online but I got about half what you got.  This is normal for me, you posted the best I've ever seen for Time Warner.   Congrats.


----------



## JimVT

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4402362400
http://www.speedtest.net/result/4402362400.png
jim

 still couldn't figure out how to paste it.
 sorry


----------



## pirate_girl

I never understand the numbers on this speed test, even though it's been explained to me before.. 
Anyhow, I'll do it now to check.


----------



## Dmorency

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4402380659 Take a look at mine! You'll never complain about yours again.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Dmorency said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4402380659 Take a look at mine! You'll never complain about yours again.



Oh yes I will!!!!

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4402711369

You can see why I don't usually upload pictures or download stuff or open some links in posts.  Life is too short!!!!


----------



## mbsieg




----------



## Doc

mbsieg said:


>



Wow.  Impressive.   Maybe I should move to Montana to get better high speed internet.   

Wonder why your upload is a little slow.   You got a grade of B while KCvet got an A.  You kicked butt on the download speed but his upload speed was a good bit higher than yours.


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> I never understand the numbers on this speed test, even though it's been explained to me before..
> Anyhow, I'll do it now to check.


PG, I think you are over complicating it.   Download is how fast you grab data from the internet, like connect to the FF server and download the new posts.   Upload is how fast you can upload a pic or post to FF's server.  Ping is how fast you get an answer back if you send out a 'ping'.   Ping is used to test connectivity ...don't fret about it.   upload and download are what you are more interested in but FYI ..... a lower ping number is best.

Your download speed of 16 megabytes per second is very respectable and you should be able to watch netflix and cruise the internet at the same time with no issues.    I 'think' you need about 7 megabytes per second to watch a video without interruption over the wire.   For comparison find a file on your computer that is 16 megabytes in size and take a look at it.   Imagine every second that much data is being pumped into your computer over the wire.   Impressive when you consider all that.


----------



## bczoom

With our ISP, you pick (and pay) for the internet speed you want.

I recently upgraded to 5M upload and 20M download.  Looking at my results, I'm getting exactly what I paid for.  _My upgrade was needed more for our download limit.  We were at 300G per month max and were regularly going over it.  This upgrade changed our speed but gives us 500G per month which is what we needed._


----------



## MrLiberty

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4403376373

http://www.speedtest.net/result/4403376373.png

This is mine.


----------



## mbsieg

Doc said:


> Wow.  Impressive.   Maybe I should move to Montana to get better high speed internet.
> 
> Wonder why your upload is a little slow.   You got a grade of B while KCvet got an A.  You kicked butt on the download speed but his upload speed was a good bit higher than yours.



This is the base plan for 29.99 a month the next step up is 100/20 for 59.99 a month. Yup it is actually 110/20.


----------



## kcvet

this is what they sent me. Time Warner used to charge for faster speeds but no more. if you have TWC you should get this at no additional cost






specs: http://www.arrisi.com/products/product.asp?id=684

the guy i talked to in support said if you want you can buy your own


----------



## bczoom

Somebody help me with this but I think this is something to consider.

If you're connected via your computer's wireless card, you may be limited on how much your computer is actually receiving.

I believe many wireless cards are 100M but if you connect via wireless G, you only get 54M.  Wireless N gives 72M IIRC.


----------



## road squawker

I am envious

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4403767296


----------



## Doc

road squawker said:


> I am envious
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4403767296


Now that would be tough to live with.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## kcvet

pirate_girl said:


>



that's a virus. kill it


----------



## EastTexFrank

road squawker said:


> I am envious
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4403767296



Welcome to my world!!!!!


----------



## baldy347

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4406140713


----------



## Doc

baldy347 said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4406140713


That's respectable Baldy.  I've heard some nightmare stories about Hughes Net ...but that was a few years ago.  Hopefully they have got their act together and can provide that kind of bandwidth 24x7.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> That's respectable Baldy.  I've heard some nightmare stories about Hughes Net ...but that was a few years ago.  Hopefully they have got their act together and can provide that kind of bandwidth 24x7.



I may have to look in to Hughes net again.  Last time I did I got crossways with them because they wouldn't listen to me.  They wanted to install it their way or not at all.  I decided on "not at all".  Besides nearly all the people around me who had Hughes Net were dumping them because the service was so poor.  It may be time to reconsider.


----------



## bczoom

EastTexFrank said:


> I may have to look in to Hughes net again.  Last time I did I got crossways with them because they wouldn't listen to me.  They wanted to install it their way or not at all.  I decided on "not at all".  Besides nearly all the people around me who had Hughes Net were dumping them because the service was so poor.  It may be time to reconsider.


If Hughes isn't reliable, you could always check Verizon.
http://www.verizon.com/home/highspeedinternet/#plans

http://www.verizon.com/info/tv-and-internet-providers-in-my-area/


----------



## Wee Willy

*cough* *cough*


----------



## luvs

fast as i pay for. it's quick.


----------



## Wee Willy

luvs said:


> fast as i pay for. it's quick.



Which is...?


----------



## luvs

configure a lil homework & you'll know.


----------



## ki0ho

96.52 down and 96.65 mps up.....I doo like CO-MO


----------



## deand1

I just had fiber optics installed for phone and internet.  I am trial testing 1 gig speed in return for displaying a yard sign for the phone co.  Here are my test results on my iMac desktop:


----------



## Big Dog

I live in the boonies, just had a tune up on my DSL with new business class modem/router, this is as good as it gets. Until recently 2.5 was the best and typically it run under 2. I'm like a pig in shit now!


----------



## bczoom

Big Dog - I thought you were on Armstrong.
I too live in the boonies but here's my result.


----------



## Catavenger

Mine better be over 41 since i'm paying a small fortune to Cox for it.



http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5216757577


----------



## Doc

Here is what mine is today:
Not bad but nothing to brag about like Cat's.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Here's mine.  This is about as fast as I've seen. Sometimes as low as 1/2 this rate.

Jim


----------



## Big Dog

bczoom said:


> Big Dog - I thought you were on Armstrong.
> I too live in the boonies but here's my result.



Windstream is our only option in Armstrong County AFA phone service and they haven't done any upgrades for quite some time. I could get higher speeds if I lived closer to a terminal but that is 4 miles away. I'll never see cable. Rumor has it AT&T might be coming in with fiber but I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## tiredretired

I have 150 mbps Comcast Blast as part of my cable package but my wireless router is old and limits the speed to around 50.  Maybe I should buy a new router, but this one works great with good range so why fix something that ain't broke.


----------



## Doc

Doc said:


> Damn.   Take a pic of that modem.  I have to talk to them.   I'm in the sticks, and it's evening so more competition online but I got about half what you got.  This is normal for me, you posted the best I've ever seen for Time Warner.   Congrats.




I got a postcard from spectrum (old time warner) saying I could triple my internet speed for free.   What a deal.    While talking to them I went to their cable tv service so that I can drop DirecTV.   DirecTV charged me in Feb for HBO and Showtime and I did not order them.  They gave me a free trial then if I didn't call to cancel they just left them on.   Cost me 30 bucks.   So ..I had been considering switching as I've been with DirecTV to long ...about 20 years. And they pull this crap.   So ....I can save some dough and my internet is now FASTER.    Way kewl.   

For other Spectrum Customers ...I think all can get this upgrade, but it does cost for a tech visit to upgrade the modem and do something on the line outside on the pole.   

http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6141832171.png


----------



## tiredretired

This is on the iMac ethernet connected.  The Windows 10 laptop gets about 175 Down on 5Ghz wifi.


----------



## Doc

Holy chit.  That is blazing speed.   Damn.


----------



## k-dog

Mine is usually around 20 down and 10 up which sucks when I'm paying for 100 down.  My parents live 4 miles from me have the basic and I did 5 tests over there the other day and their download was between 119 and 224 but the upload stayed constant at 12.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Chris1974

Salt Lake City Utah
Comcast aka Xfinity
86.81 Mbps Down 5.88 Mbps up


----------



## tiredretired

Chris1974 said:


> Salt Lake City Utah
> Comcast aka Xfinity
> 86.81 Mbps Down 5.88 Mbps up



That seems slow by Xfinity standards.  My Xfinity is over 200 down.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

TiredRetired said:


> That seems slow by Xfinity standards.  My Xfinity is over 200 down.



My Xfinity varies. 244 down a few minutes ago.  Most of the time 150 to 175 down. Every once in a while drops to 30 or 40 down. Up is pretty consistant at 12 plus or minus.


----------



## Doc

What is Xnfinity?  Cable or what?


----------



## tiredretired

Doc said:


> What is Xnfinity?  Cable or what?



Another name for Comcast really. That label is the X1 DVR system and their wireless gateways.


----------



## Big Dog

I just grabbed the new fastest speed available ..... I'm rolling now!  



Yep, DSL and I live in the boonies. Went from a solid 6 mbps to a solid 11 mbps ........................ 

My sons, who live in Columbus push 75 mbps


----------



## bczoom

Big Dog said:


> I just grabbed the new fastest speed available .....


I thought you were on Zoom.   They just bumped up their speed and data big time.  I actually went down a level of service and still getting about the same.


----------



## Big Dog

bczoom said:


> I thought you were on Zoom.   They just bumped up their speed and data big time.  I actually went down a level of service and still getting about the same.



Heck no, it's a monopoly out here ......... Windstream only. When we first built here (1998) we got a solid 2.5. Speed out here is suspect to how close you are to a switching station, ours is approximately 3.5 miles away. They offered us 6 about 10 years ago and I upgraded but after a year we never ever experienced 6, 4 was the average so I went back down ($10 a month). Four years ago they promised we'd get 6 so we did it and got it. 

Have a buddy that works for the company, said I need to try 10, he was sure I could get it. Called and upgraded, besides having to wait 3 1/2 weeks for the install. Then the install took 3 hours and a new modem.


----------



## bczoom

Sorry to hear Zoom isn't available in your area.  I figured it was since you're in the area between Nixon, Muleman and me and we're all on Zoom.


----------



## Ironman

I fired att.  I was getting internet thru copper lines.

I have a T-mobile tower I can see from the hill I live on. $50 dollars


----------



## bczoom

Our provider is now giving 500mps download.  I don't recall the upload.
On my side, I'm not getting quite those speeds.  I have old CAT-5 and several routers and whichever you choose, you get the speed from that router.  Being fully wireless hinders our speed as well.


----------



## chowderman

curious stuff.  
on the notebook via modem+router it's showing 640-700 down, 25 up
both router and notebook are running 802.11ax.
consistent with multiple historical tests . . .

tests on the desktop - modem+Ethernet cable
one showed 250 down another 400 down another 700 down.  still mid 20's up

our cable is Comcast/Xfinity - I intentionally avoid their speed test offerings, as they have been known to ahem,,, alter things....
some months back I did get an email from Xfinity telling me my modem was behind the times.

I did upgrade to the 802.11ax standard since late model iPhones and iPads and my HP notebook support it.
is 802.11ax better?  well, DW, who would not know 802.11ax from the Axe Slasher Movie, , , , sudden opined "Gosh my phone is a lot quicker!"


----------

